# Immobilien ins Netz



## roughelement (26. Jul 2005)

Hi,

ein Kumpel von mir ist Immobilienmakler. Es pflegt seine Immobilien momentan mit Netobjects fusion.
Ich würde ihm gerne die Arbeit ein wenig erleichtern indem ich Ihm ein cms baue wo er halt nur die
Daten: "Standort Große preis etc" eingibt + Bild 1-n anhängt. Ich hab als Freelancer schon bissel mit struts unter jboss lotus domino, websphere etc gearbeitet und kenn mich ein wenig aus. Nur weiss ich jetzt nicht was ich ihm raten soll, da ich meist an Projekten gearbetet hab die für Redaktuere und Benutzer im tausender Bereich lagen. Ich will bei so einer simplen Fragestellung nicht mit Kannonen auf Spatzen schiessen. Ist es sinnvoll einen Aplication Server für sowas aufzusetzen, zumal das ja auch eine Kostenfrage ist oder soll ich eine PHP Lösung verwenden, wobei ich noch nie mit php gearbeitet hab. gibt es evtl etwas fertiges in der richtung?

Ich bin für jedes Posting dankbar.


----------



## Dukel (26. Jul 2005)

Für einen kleinen Shop ohne Workflow dahinter reicht PHP oder JSP. Es gibt auch mehrere freie Php Webshops, die evtl. für ihn passend sind.


----------



## roughelement (26. Jul 2005)

Hi Dukel,

ist ein shop nicht sogar auch zu viel. es soll ja keinen warenkorb oder ähnliches geben.


----------



## Sky (26. Jul 2005)

Wie soll denn die Seite überhaupt aussehen? Eine Hauptseite mit Links zu den Angeboten oder sollen auch noch weitere Features wie "Suchen" oder ähnliches unterstützt werden?


----------



## roughelement (26. Jul 2005)

also im vorfeld erübrigt sich eine suche, da es nicht allzuviele einträge geben wird. so 20-50 im moment. aber wer weis, ich denke immer an die 640kb ^^.

was aufjedefall möglich sein muss, ist das mann mehrere sprachen angeben kann, also die beschreibung der häuser bad wc möbel etc. dass muss dann mehrfah angebene werden können und umgeschaltet werden können. sowas kann ich aber auch coden. mir wäre nur eine nette basis lieb damit ich das rad net zweimal erfinde.

aber ansich ist die seite relativ simple. impressum, über mich, anfahrt bla bla und dann häuser. und dort hitner soll dann das kleine cms sein. das dann eine lieste der häuse zeigt und wenn man auf eins klickt bekommt mann dann die bildergalier mit den detallierteren daten.


----------



## Sky (27. Jul 2005)

Leg deinen Content in eine DB und generiere dann die Seiten zur Laufzeit mit PHP oder JSP.

Dann schreibste noch eine PHP bzw. JSP Seite um den Content einzustellen bzw. zu pflegen und fertig.


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Jul 2005)

> soll ich eine PHP Lösung verwenden, wobei ich noch nie mit php gearbeitet hab


tolle idee

nimm halt einfach einen tomcat und bastel ihm schnell eine kleine webanwendung (mit struts wenn du willst) und direktem db zugriff

AppServer ist da wirklich nicht zu empfehlen


----------



## roughelement (27. Jul 2005)

Danke für die Antworten,

ich dachte mir schon, dass es so wahrscheinlich die schnellste lösung ist. Aber hätt ja sein können das es was fertiges in der richtung gibt.


----------

